# google sketchup (old verison)



## interneties (Mar 29, 2011)

do you know where I may be able to find an old verison of google sketchup that is compatible with power pc.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Without Googleing for it, I have no idea.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Old versions of Google Sketchup can be downloaded from FileHippo. Not sure about compatibility though.


----------

